# 5/30/15



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

Had a bad day on the water yesterday morning. Took the 14 year old daughter to try jigging for whites around the island. We had just made the foggy run to the island and anchored up in about ten feet of water. She was jigging and I was casting and bouncing a slab off the bottom. I hooked something big and knew right away something wasn't right. Sure enough I foul hooked a big buffalo. I got it beside the boat and the hook let loose came back like a rocket right into my forehead. Blood everywhere looked like a crime scene. My poor daughter tried to cut the slab spoon split ring off the hook but wasn't strong enough. I tried holding the pliers and letting her place them on split ring but bless her heart she kept dry heaving and saying she was going to black out. She said go get those guys over there to help us buttoolbox LL adventures with about eight people on the boat so I said not going to mess up there trip and embarrass myself to. Thought seriously about calling Loy but didn't. I knew my buddies 17 year old boy was running noodles that morning so called him. He came over about fifteen minutes later and tried to cut the slab off but the pliers we had just wouldn't do it. Had to go back to launch and dig in the truck toolbox for a decent pair of pliers and finally got the slab away from the hook. What a relief that was. Then trailered the boat and off to the ER. Alls well that ends well though. Could have easily hooked me in the eye. If it was just one hook I could most likely dealt with it but it buried two of the trebels way deep. Would like to say this about Roosters Tackle. They make a very durable slab lol.


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

Pics so there is proof it happened.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Close call, we would have helped you out, sounds like dire straits !
That ER scene looks familiar , lol!



You never know unless you go


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

Man i was in a pickle. That 1oz. slab feels like a ton dangling on my forehead.


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

Loy I was in a pickle for sure! That 1oz slab felt like a ton dangling off my forehead. Thank goodness the lake was flat. It would have really hurt going through the chop.


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

Aergin,

Sorry to hear of your accident. Those trebles can be very dangerous flying at you. I'm sure the pounding in your head was awful. Glad you're doing ok and it wasn't worse. I've done it twice in my life. If you fish enough, it will happen. 

Get well soon. 

Mark


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

thanks i appreciate it. Its a good advertisement for your product though. Well made slabs not cheap easy to snip split rings and hooks.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Roosters tackle makes em good I've been using the kid and the gunslinger mostly.


Man those head winds bleed!


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

it was a white 1oz Kid that did the damage! Bad thing was it happened so soon I didnt get to try to slab more than 10 minutes. So I still dont have the hang of finding the whites and jigging them up. I sure hope the water clears someday soon so I can get back to easier learning conditions.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I carry a good set of diagonal cutters just in case. I hope I never need them.
*aerigan* may start carrying some in his boat..... to keep that Kid from knocking.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Yikes I would need a good shot of whiskey if I had that in my forehead......


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

You are surely right. Daughter said that's the next present to me....a good pair of pliers for the tackle box!


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Scarface.....now you can go into any restaurant and say "You need people like me! Say hello to my little friend!"


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Things that make ya pucker. 

I have been there a few times too


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats a new look. Most freaks have the studs in the lip or tongue. Glad you're OK.


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

Im all good. Wouldnt want to go through that again anytime soon thats for sure. I just want to get back out there for them whites when the fishings easier.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

The last one I got was thru the ear lobe. Its amazing how sensitive that gets real quick. I have a good friend who lives in Woodville who lost an eye like that several years ago. Glad that missed your eye. The tray at the Jasper ER has "fish hook tray" on it LOL.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Ouch man. Man never though about having a cutter in boat. But will in future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I know someome said it but - Ouch!
I remember trying to cut a Whitebass fisher slab hook off that someone had hooked themselves. It took everything I had to cut the ring on that slab.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

At least you were able to smile.

Glad your okay and it wasn't worse.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow...bad day. Glad you're OK!


----------

